# Flounder spots



## Twin82

Does anyone know where I can walk in and wade for flounder. I live in south Houston???


----------



## KEN KERLEY

Sure hope somebody can help twin82, I'd like to know myself.


----------



## John_B_1

Come October Seawolf park will be covered up with em


----------



## fishndarts

start at Sylvan beach in LaPorte and work between there and San Leon, several place to go there


----------



## SonofSasquatch19

Seawolf park is absolutely covered with them it starts with the small ones in late September to early November. And with each cold front the bigger ones move in. Its not uncommon to go out and catch 100 fish easy. Just gotta find them and fight the crowd of people once you do.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

:texasflag

At ROLLOVER PASS wading in ROLLOVER BAY.


----------



## bragwell

Flounder can be found everywhere. Just key in on places with structure, current etc. target them with your favorite soft plastic tipped with a piece of shrimp.


----------



## tedvega

Hi, Jean: Just wanted you and all to know that Rollover Pass Bait & Tackle is sponsoring a Flounder Tournament on Nov 9 & 10th for both adults and children. here is the facebook link https://www.facebook.com/events/215729748595908/


----------



## OttoMan

Seawolf will prob be the easiest to hook into flounder but not the easiest to fish in late october and november due to the number of fisherman in the water.


----------



## Mustad7731

I have not fished specifically for Flounder on the bay side of San Luis Pass, but
I have been told that it is a decent place...
Mustad7731


----------



## charlie23

any access you can find along the ship channel.

also, look up frenchtown road by bolivar ferry landing area


----------



## floundercatcher

*flounder spots*

Texas city dike (all the the way to the end on the left side). Galveston Ferry landings (left side of the landings coming from galveston).


----------



## Troutchaser62

Yes..I have been wondering about Bay side of San Luis also..
Area just to the right of the toll booth at the bridge.
I wade a lot there in the spring....seems like the flounder would
be stacking up there also before heading out through the Pass...
Anyone else have any thoughts/ input on this.????
Probably a lot less crowded than Seawolf Park also...

Thanks,
Troutchaser62....


----------



## I Fall In

Troutchaser62 said:


> Yes..I have been wondering about Bay side of San Luis also..
> Area just to the right of the toll booth at the bridge.
> I wade a lot there in the spring....seems like the flounder would
> be stacking up there also before heading out through the Pass...
> Anyone else have any thoughts/ input on this.????
> Probably a lot less crowded than Seawolf Park also...
> 
> Thanks,
> Troutchaser62....


There are no flounder there. We used to gig them there by the washtub full but we got the Last one in 2006.:wink:


----------



## Troutchaser62

Well....on that note.I will surely be there over the weekend.!!!
Seawolf is so tired to me...and the crowds & parking are ridiculous..
Will try the Pass area for a change...what the heck...


----------



## troutless

I've caught them there behind the pass when I'm fishing for Trout. I usually don't target them,


----------



## snapper tapper

charlie23 said:


> any access you can find along the ship channel.
> 
> also, look up frenchtown road by bolivar ferry landing area


 There are no fish in Port Bolivar


----------

